

Show HN: Find the right Radio Stations to play your Ads (prototype) - ccarpenterg
http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/find-the-right-radio-stations-to-play-your-ad

======
ccarpenterg
You can find a demo here: <http://173.255.217.196>

------
rmason
Did you find out the reason Google bailed on the business? It's entirely
possible you will get it built and run into the same obstacle.

~~~
ccarpenterg
The main reason was the economic recession but the radio stations also feared
that Google would turn the radio ads into commodities.

------
suking
Cool idea - but maybe you could incorporate type of station (urban, jazz,
etc.), demo and maybe some other Datran data?

~~~
ccarpenterg
Yes. The basic idea is to integrate all sort of market information with the
geographic radio stations data.

~~~
suking
add a mailing list so when you add this stuff people can get updated.

